# Saltwater Fish Hazard...Good read.



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2012)

This is a report on a potential hazard with a variety of common Saltwater Fish. It is a bit long but interesting...JJ

http://seafood.ucdavis.edu/haccp/compendium/chapt27.htm


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kinda of early to read all of it, but what I did read made me want to come back to finish it later after I have my coffee........


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2012)

After having fished in S.E. Alaska for Trident Seafood in the purse seine fishery, I can not see this being a problem with wild caught salmon...

Our fish were put live, in a refrigerated sea water hold, (below 40 deg F).... Delivery of those fish was daily to a tender or the cannery, often still alive....  I can't say what the tenders did with them, but there were some pretty stringent rules for the seiners to follow, and lab techs, in white coats, would board us periodically also...

Considering the "long line" method and species of fish named, it is the warm water species that looks to be the culprit....  maybe even farmed fish from the tropics....

JJ Thanks for the article..... Now I have another reason to not eat farmed fish, especially from Viet N-m and Ch-na....


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I found it to be an interesting read.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 30, 2012)

It's an interesting read for sure. I try to stay away from the farm raised varieties, especially those from the same places DaveO mentioned!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2012)

Alesia, morning... So you are hesitant to eat fish raised in the Mekong River ???...    Me too......
 


SmokinHusker said:


> It's an interesting read for sure. I try to stay away from the farm raised varieties, especially those from the same places DaveO mentioned!


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This is a report on a potential hazard with a variety of common Saltwater Fish. It is a bit long but interesting...JJ
> 
> http://seafood.ucdavis.edu/haccp/compendium/chapt27.htm


Histamine reaction... keep the Benadryl handy. Commercial fishermen account for this, one of their biggest expenses (after fuel) is for ice. My daughter and wife cannot eat shrimp because of "food allergy" histamine reaction. Luckily lobster doesn't bother them.


----------



## processhead (Apr 25, 2012)

As  with a lot of food safety issues, this one appears to have a lot of variables. The probability of risk to humans rises when all the variable occur at the right time in the correct sequence. Immune compromised or hypersensitive individuals complicate the equation even further.

I don't discount that this can be a problem for some people, at some time or another.

Personally, I feel like my risk from food borne illness is a lot higher from other less exotic or newsworthy sources. Primarily from things that happen a lot closer to my kitchen counter.

Unfortunately, IMHO, too many consumers are there own worst enemy, due to their lack of basic knowlege of proper food storage, handling, and preparation techniques.

On the bright side, this forum does public service by trying to educate folks.


----------

